# 2017-2018 Ohio Snow& Ice Thread



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

New year, new thread. Let's hope this year is much better than last year. Nothing good on the horizon so far.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Lakeshore is coating to an inch Thursday night right @procuts0103 ?

We could make it happen now if needed but with all the leafs still on trees I'd be just fine to see nothing till at least the beginning of December.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

You are right, I did see some LES kicking up there.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello guys,

Yes sir! They are saying coating or slushy inch for the east side snow belt. I can see its going to be a up every hour looking out the window season again. Oh well, New baby will be here in 9 weeks and John_Deere has his little one here already, so no sleep for us!!!! 

M


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Congratulations you two.  I hope it is a good year for all us. I too would like to see all the leaves down before the snow flies though.


----------



## campbell79 (Nov 4, 2014)

I’m going to forget how to plow snow if we get miss again this year


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

I don’t want snow to fly till December so I can do a lot more leaves yet! But being down by the Youngstown/warren area is probably going to let me do that lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Anybody seeing lake effect up morth?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

We had about an inch on the grass. That was about it


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

So what should I expect this season here in Toledo ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> So what should I expect this season here in Toledo ?


Somewhere between an average of -20 and +90 degree average temperature, and somewhere between 0 and 120 inches of snow.


----------



## Brian Ivey (Nov 14, 2017)

Could be a decent lake effect event Sunday. I would like to see the low pressure slow down and dig in a bit more to get favorable winds and moisture over the snow belt for a longer duration. The models are still flipping around a bit with the overall setup.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

So are any of you N/E guys seeing and LE? Been crazy busy here trying to get work done and now cleaning a house for house guests for Turkey Day. Glad we don't have snow here. Still have way to many leaves out there blowing around.


----------



## Fred886 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sticking to grassy areas melting on contact with pavement. Maybe an inch on the grass. Not expecting much.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Brian Ivey said:


> Could be a decent lake effect event Sunday. I would like to see the low pressure slow down and dig in a bit more to get favorable winds and moisture over the snow belt for a longer duration. The models are still flipping around a bit with the overall setup.


I see you're a sponsor...what is your business/industry? I assume weather related...


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I see you're a sponsor...what is your business/industry? I assume weather related...


I am thinking he is with Neoweather?


----------



## Brian Ivey (Nov 14, 2017)

Yep i am with Neoweather. We are locally based. We provide detailed weather info and full phone and email support to businesses that revolve around weather. I love snow and helping others know when it's coming.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Brian Ivey said:


> Yep i am with Neoweather. We are locally based. We provide detailed weather info and full phone and email support to businesses that revolve around weather. I love snow and helping others know when it's coming.


PM me pricing...


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I smell another crap season.... SMH


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

The pattern is setting up now. The cold will be here next week followed by our chances for snow. It is still November after all.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Checking in!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone get to sprinkle some salt this morning? We had some stuff freeze up in our northern service area.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

No salt down here. Here is some good reading about the upcoming changes next week. In the left hand corner you can click on past posts.

http://kyweathercenter.com/?p=26230


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Kinda quiet here. Everyone must be hiding on the secret FB page I'm guessing. 
Sounds like a nice start to the season Saturday. Hope you guys all have the puzzle pieces in the correct places!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Not holding my breath for anything. But I'm ready minus the under tailgate spreader on one dump truck.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Been busy trying to get leaf work done. It will be interesting to see what happens on Saturday. Models still don't all agree yet. Leaf box is still on the truck until at least Friday.


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Tossed my spreader on today. Not hooking up the plow until it's confirmed we have snow moving in. Would love to get the season started this weekend!


----------



## davisons4season (Sep 18, 2012)

checking in...

light dusting along edges right now


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Have some very light coverage on the roads and lots. Last minute got the brake pads, and fuel filter done on one of the trucks and a very last minute coat of fluid film on the underside. Hoping it was worth being outside all day


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

My residential accounts just wanted salt thrown down. Saw some guys with their blades down but couldn't see a reason to wear down the cutting edge on less than an inch.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Full salt here.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Anybody getting in on that LE happening?


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

We had a nice 4"-5" snow on Thursday afternoon/evening up here in the Madison/Geneva/Ashtabula lakeshore areas. Roads were a mess for afternoon rush hour.

Supposed to have some more here over the next 48 hours. Some reports are saying a total of 8-12" over the next couple days. We shall see!


----------



## Botchy5967 (Nov 8, 2013)

Checking in from Parma Heights. Looking forward to those magical weather maps!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This is fun...


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like a roller coaster week on the models for the weekend systems and Christmas as well. Going to finish up leaf work tomorrow for the year. I hope.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Please no snow on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. 

It can snow a foot Christmas night just let us have Christmas off.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, it will probably snow 2 feet of snow.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice 2 feet:clapping: just checking in ,just a little salt down south ,i sure would like to lowblue:


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice 2 feet:clapping:, double post .


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Looking like an active setting up. Hopefully we'll be plowing snow soon. Models look nice for possible snows.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No snow. Please. Took on more seasonals.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Been crazy busy with family functions and what not the past few days. Models just are not showing much tonight, as this is the first night in a few days I have looked.. Unless you are in the lake zones. Have fun with that boys. Hopefully better models runs in the morning.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I talked to Mario a little bit ago...they've got 18"+ and it's still snowing


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Wish Mansfield would get that!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I talked to Mario a little bit ago...they've got 18"+ and it's still snowing


Where does he live again? Erie Pa. Got their butt handed to them. Any one go there?


----------



## wildbillsnow (Feb 28, 2013)

I came up here from Pittsburgh looking to make some money. There’s a lot of snow that’s for sure


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

RPackerII said:


> Wish Mansfield would get that!


Not sure why people want these huge death storms...


Young Pup said:


> Where does he live again? Erie Pa. Got their butt handed to them. Any one go there?


He's in Ashtabula...just talked to him again, he said it's still snowing but finally let up a little bit.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Not sure why people want these huge death storms...
> 
> He's in Ashtabula...just talked to him again, he said it's still snowing but finally let up a little bit.


Nice. Hope he is having fun.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Young Pup said:


> Nice. Hope he is having fun.


24" of fun so far...newborn baby and wife still in the hospital....


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 24" of fun so far...newborn baby and wife still in the hospital....


Oh no, hope his wife and baby are ok? 24 inches of craziness then with the joys of his live in the hospital.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RPackerII said:


> Wish Mansfield would get that!


No you don't. You would be cursing after the first 6 inches.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

wildbillsnow said:


> I came up here from Pittsburgh looking to make some money. There's a lot of snow that's for sure


What equipment did you guys take?


----------



## wildbillsnow (Feb 28, 2013)

Young Pup said:


> What equipment did you guys take?


Sorry haven't stopped all night. We have F250 with 9.2 V plow and tailgate spreader. Dodge 2500 with 8 ft straight blade. Need help? Should be almost done these.


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Young Pup said:


> No you don't. You would be cursing after the first 6 inches.


At that point the truck would be nothing but a ferry to my uncle's construction company to pick up front-end loaders. My wife and I lived in Terra Alta, WV when we had 32" in 24 hours fall. Trucks were useless and the WV National Guard had to unbury the town. Even WVDOT broke out the big loader mounted snowblowers to clear the mountain passes. Ahh, I miss those days....kinda...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Young Pup said:


> Oh no, hope his wife and baby are ok? 24 inches of craziness then with the joys of his live in the hospital.


Newborn baby! She was born 230ish yesterday morning.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Newborn baby! She was born 230ish yesterday morning.


congrats Mario.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

wildbillsnow said:


> Sorry haven't stopped all night. We have F250 with 9.2 V plow and tailgate spreader. Dodge 2500 with 8 ft straight blade. Need help? Should be almost done these.


Sorry, I am in Columbus. Just was asking what all you took with you.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RPackerII said:


> At that point the truck would be nothing but a ferry to my uncle's construction company to pick up front-end loaders. My wife and I lived in Terra Alta, WV when we had 32" in 24 hours fall. Trucks were useless and the WV National Guard had to unbury the town. Even WVDOT broke out the big loader mounted snowblowers to clear the mountain passes. Ahh, I miss those days....kinda...


Well, that sounds like it was fun.


----------



## wildbillsnow (Feb 28, 2013)

Young Pup said:


> Sorry, I am in Columbus. Just was asking what all you took with you.


No worries. Thought you might have needed help. Even loaders were getting stuck. I still had problems with the v plow getting stuff opened. Found someone really grateful to have help. Made money made new friends. Might be going back up if they get what they are calling for.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Wilmington OH
953 AM EST Fri Dec 29 2017

INZ050-058-059-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>065-074-292300-
/O.CON.KILN.WW.Y.0002.171229T2100Z-171230T1500Z/
Wayne-Fayette IN-Union IN-Hardin-Mercer-Auglaize-Darke-Shelby-
Logan-Union OH-Delaware-Miami-Champaign-Clark-Madison-Franklin OH-
Licking-Preble-Montgomery-Greene-Fayette OH-Pickaway-Fairfield-
Hocking-
Including the cities of Richmond, Connersville, Liberty,
West College Corner, Kenton, Ada, Celina, Coldwater, Wapakoneta,
St. Marys, Greenville, Sidney, Bellefontaine, Marysville,
Delaware, Troy, Piqua, Tipp City, Urbana, Springfield, London,
West Jefferson, Plain City, Columbus, Newark, Eaton, Camden,
Dayton, Kettering, Beavercreek, Fairborn, Xenia,
Washington Court House, Circleville, Lancaster, Pickerington,
and Logan
953 AM EST Fri Dec 29 2017

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS
AFTERNOON TO 10 AM EST SATURDAY...

* WHAT...Snow expected. Plan on slippery road conditions. Total
snow accumulations of 2 to 3 inches are expected.

* WHERE...Portions of East Central Indiana and Central and West
Central Ohio.

* WHEN...From 4 PM this afternoon to 10 AM EST Saturday.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Be prepared for reduced visibilities at
times.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means periods of snow will
cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered
roads and limited visibilities, and use caution while driving.
Additional details can be found at www.weather.gov/iln as well as
on our Facebook and Twitter pages.

$$


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is the nam run up to 7pm Saturday


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

loaded and ready to lowblue:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

The gfs and the Canadian 12z runs for today. Peace out, Time to run some errands.


----------



## wildbillsnow (Feb 28, 2013)

Will be interesting. Thanks for posting those maps. I like them.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

lowblue: 21 hour run, 3 skids salt, just me and a buddy. all black top again :clapping:


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

So far a disappointment in Northern Lorain County. Been out twice. Have made total on 900 bucks on season. For the per push stuff.
Another 375 on a season contract...

Why think I need to move to the east side.. Erie PA stold all are snow dam it... lol


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

racer47 said:


> lowblue: 21 hour run, 3 skids salt, just me and a buddy. all black top again :clapping:


Nice... Lorain County has had a total of 6 inches this season. 

We are a two truck team as well. But we only see snow on weather channel this year


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What did you end up with JP?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What did you end up with JP?


 3 to 4 inches. I forgot how to plow.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Got to pay attention to the weekend system coming in. further north of I 70 the better for no ice at the moment.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

JP hows things looking for the weekend, next week


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

muffy189 said:


> JP hows things looking for the weekend, next week


For this Sunday/Monday the further north you are the better. You are looking like all snow at the moment. The models are not in any agreement yet. Hopefully tomorrow they will agree on something. Getting a nice snow shower here now and getting ready to go out.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yep. Looking like us north Ohio ppl might get 1/3 Sunday night and Monday

Hopefully a double run...


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

The weather models are all over place. One showing a ice storm, the others snow to rain or snow/ice. They can't agree if the wanted to.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No ice. Snow is good. But please no ice.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Is anybody looking for snow ex 1075's? Just the spreaders, no wiring or controller. I got a buddy that has 3 of them for sale. If you ask nicely maybe he will take the wiring off the truck.







 Let me know and I will get you his number.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

A couple of reads for you:

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/nam-says-ice/

http://kyweathercenter.com/?p=27334


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

What is it with the greater Akron area never getting any snow? I love that we get snow locally for my accounts here but my 2 biggest accounts are in Akron and I never seem to catch a break up there.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

RPackerII said:


> What is it with the greater Akron area never getting any snow? I love that we get snow locally for my accounts here but my 2 biggest accounts are in Akron and I never seem to catch a break up there.


Go 10 miles east. We've been getting it constantly around Kent/Northfield/Stow.


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Go 10 miles east. We've been getting it constantly around Kent/Northfield/Stow.


I've noticed that. My 2 commercials are near the airport and just south of downtown so I'll get put on standby and then told to stand down. Meanwhile I'm pushing snow and slinging salt down here to keep the truck filled up in anticipation of heading north. At least the truck is moving I guess!


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Lorain count has got snow only two times

5 in on Dec 14

3 in on Dec 30

Sucks


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

RPackerII said:


> I've noticed that. My 2 commercials are near the airport and just south of downtown so I'll get put on standby and then told to stand down. Meanwhile I'm pushing snow and slinging salt down here to keep the truck filled up in anticipation of heading north. At least the truck is moving I guess!


I'd gladly let you have it. We have 8 accounts in that area and all but 2 are seasonal. Send it to Akron I say!!


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

That's rough. I'm actually curious as to why Lorain gets so little being right on the lake.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

RPackerII said:


> That's rough. I'm actually curious as to why Lorain gets so little being right on the lake.


I don't know. Seems the snow just hits inside Cuyahoga County missing us like a curve ball the last 3 seasons have been terrible..

It used to snow here...


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd gladly let you have it. We have 8 accounts in that area and all but 2 are seasonal. Send it to Akron I say!!


Agreed. My two I'm the sub on so I only get paid when the plow is on the ground. Also, you mentioned a salt company in Newark (I think?) I called one up in Brooklyn and they gave me a really good quote with 24/7 service.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

RPackerII said:


> Agreed. My two I'm the sub on so I only get paid when the plow is on the ground. Also, you mentioned a salt company in Newark (I think?) I called one up in Brooklyn and they gave me a really good quote with 24/7 service.


I get my cargill salt from Berea landscape supplies. Morton I buy direct.


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I get my cargill salt from Berea landscape supplies. Morton I buy direct.


Bagged or bulk?


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

RPackerII said:


> Agreed. My two I'm the sub on so I only get paid when the plow is on the ground. Also, you mentioned a salt company in Newark (I think?) I called one up in Brooklyn and they gave me a really good quote with 24/7 service.


24/7 service ? As in fill your hopper when you need it 24 / 7. ?


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Richh56 said:


> 24/7 service ? As in fill your hopper when you need it 24 / 7. ?


Yep. They weight you in, load you up, weigh you out and you pay per lb the difference. Going to be going up there next time I do my Akron accounts. Worth the extra drive to get a ton.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

RPackerII said:


> Bagged or bulk?


Bulk. Only bagged I use is sidewalk ice melt. 


Richh56 said:


> 24/7 service ? As in fill your hopper when you need it 24 / 7. ?


Berea/Nordonia landscape supplies is 24/7 loading during any winter weather.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I get my cargill salt from Berea landscape supplies. Morton I buy direct.


How much salt have you gone through this season so far?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> How much salt have you gone through this season so far?


Half a skid, including a few busted bags.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

are spreaders hitch or swing away and whats price. i might take 1 ,just spreader , no few guys looking but they would want wireing and control thought .might want a bundle price, also where are they at,thanks in advance .looks like it might be a good storm to pretreat whats you guys thoughts. i found when dealing with ice your better safe than sorry ,pretreat for me


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We've got a ton of salt on lots from the super cold temps and the nuisance snows the last few days. Probably do a little pre salting still. Looks like down in the southern part of the state will be worse.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Lorain County got 1 inch. Had a 5 bank little run this morning... 

This weekend coming looks promising.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

i put down 6000 lb salt before ice hit went back to 3 lots put down 1000 more , bank, dr office .good run for me .


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I am sure you guys are aware of the impending storm this weekend. I will post the models for tonight later on.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I am. Of course it will hit and be eventful... know how I know... I have big plans for Friday night and Saturday night as my Archery store is Hosting the Ohio Archers Association competition shoots... so look for 20 inchs and a blizzard so I will be stuck in my truck.. lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Have not used this map in a long time.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Based on the report I got from Neoweather, we're either going to be hosed with ice or hosed with snow measured in 6" increments.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

here is the gfs old school too.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This is not looking promising.


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks pretty! White means green!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll share this much of my Neoweather update. Don't want to give it all away, as these guys put a lot of time into this and deserve to be compensated as such. @Brian Ivey


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

looks like i will salt, plow , plow again then salt again looks like a 40 hour run


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's coming down pretty good right now. Keeps this up we might actually get the totals they're saying.


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

About 6". Plus some real heavy lake effect about 630-730 after everything was looking good.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

That was better.. 875.00 event...


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

long run got up at 7 am got in truck at 7.30 pm starting salting freezing rain turned to hard snow. went home , back out on and off to service some thing that were open .waited till 230 started plowing salting finished up next day at 8 pm, went to bed and got up at 7 am got into truck plowed salted all my churches and a few good freinds come home worked on 2 e47 1 e 60. now im done.we had a solid 6.5 wet heavy ****,side walk guys were beat , what up with the snow, says were on winter weather watch from 4 am to 10 pm monday ,wow only only 4 to 5 hours sleep . got to love it thats the snowplow business ,me and my sidewalk guy put down 3.5 skids baged salt ,i put down 1.5 skids today .only got 1.5 left then have to order load .


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This is really starting to wear on my nerves. And my already non existent patients.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

i got to plow and salt a church again this morning,funeral . then put down skid salt on a few places that were open ,now its just a waiting game till 230. 3 am then balls to the  and try and get all do before opening.payup got a good 1 for you guys ,i went to do a doctors house for him because we do his lot ,did next door instead .found out today when called for salt ad his office :laugh: so i went and did his house and put some snow staks out, houses all look the same. that was after being up for way to long ,hope all is doing well and no troubles


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

The 13th storm I was in the truck 19 hours. 15th storm I was in the truck a touch over 12. Loved having those 2 back to back!


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

plowed salted all lots ,never stopped snowed all day went backed salted all lot drive lanes again. then had a few churches to do, between plowing salting, getting salt, loaded salt and last clean up and salt run was out about 24 hours in truck great money maker and the walks were easy just colder than ---- hope all you guys did well ,day off today. back to building pumps in morning ,and feeding the wood burner


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

racer47 said:


> plowed salted all lots ,never stopped snowed all day went backed salted all lot drive lanes again. then had a few churches to do, between plowing salting, getting salt, loaded salt and last clean up and salt run was out about 24 hours in truck great money maker and the walks were easy just colder than ---- hope all you guys did well ,day off today. back to building pumps in morning ,and feeding the wood burner


I heard you meet someone today? Glad he found you, for the life of me I couldn't think of your information.  Been crazy up our way as I am sure you heard from him.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

small salt run . all churches and home health care offices.back to to building /fixing pumps.anybody else get to go out .


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Waiting on the snow to end before going out today. My commercials are all closed so I have the luxury of waiting til the end of the storm. Residential will get done tomorrow morning or late tonight.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

all mine are closed also .quit snowing here .if it dont melt off i will get full salt run tonight .


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I hit 4 that were open. Waiting game now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Be fine with me if tonight's bs misses us, and we just get to salt some refreeze.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Wilmington OH
724 PM EST Sun Feb 4 2018

INZ050-058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>082-088-050600-
/O.NEW.KILN.WW.Y.0005.180205T0024Z-180205T0600Z/
Wayne-Fayette IN-Union IN-Franklin IN-Ripley-Dearborn-Ohio-
Switzerland-Carroll-Gallatin-Boone-Kenton-Campbell-Owen-Grant-
Pendleton-Bracken-Robertson-Mason-Lewis-Hardin-Mercer-Auglaize-
Darke-Shelby-Logan-Union OH-Delaware-Miami-Champaign-Clark-
Madison-Franklin OH-Licking-Preble-Montgomery-Greene-Fayette OH-
Pickaway-Fairfield-Butler-Warren-Clinton-Ross-Hocking-Hamilton-
Clermont-Brown-Highland-Adams-Pike-Scioto-
Including the cities of Richmond, Connersville, Liberty,
West College Corner, Brookville, Batesville, Milan, Versailles,
Lawrenceburg, Aurora, Rising Sun, Vevay, Carrollton, Warsaw,
Florence, Burlington, Oakbrook, Covington, Erlanger,
Independence, Newport, Alexandria, Owenton, Williamstown,
Crittenden, Dry Ridge, Falmouth, Butler, Augusta, Brooksville,
Mount Olivet, Maysville, Vanceburg, Tollesboro, Kenton, Ada,
Celina, Coldwater, Wapakoneta, St. Marys, Greenville, Sidney,
Bellefontaine, Marysville, Delaware, Troy, Piqua, Tipp City,
Urbana, Springfield, London, West Jefferson, Plain City,
Columbus, Newark, Eaton, Camden, Dayton, Kettering, Beavercreek,
Fairborn, Xenia, Washington Court House, Circleville, Lancaster,
Pickerington, Hamilton, Middletown, Fairfield, Oxford, Mason,
Lebanon, Springboro, Wilmington, Blanchester, Chillicothe, Logan,
Cincinnati, Milford, Georgetown, Mount Orab, Hillsboro,
Greenfield, West Union, Peebles, Waverly, Piketon, Portsmouth,
and Wheelersburg
724 PM EST Sun Feb 4 2018

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM EST MONDAY...

* WHAT...Snow and freezing rain. Additional snow accumulations of
up to one inch and a light ice accumulation are expected.

* WHERE...Portions of East Central and Southeast Indiana,
Northeast and Northern Kentucky and Central, South Central,
Southwest and West Central Ohio.

* WHEN...Until 1 AM EST Monday.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Plan on slippery road conditions. Be
prepared for reduced visibilities at times.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means periods of snow will
cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered
roads and limited visibilities, and use caution while driving.
Additional information can be found at www.weather.gov/iln as
well as on our Facebook and Twitter pages.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Special Weather Statement
National Weather Service Cleveland OH
723 PM EST Sun Feb 4 2018

OHZ010>014-020>023-029>033-037-038-047-089-PAZ001>003-050345-
Lorain-Cuyahoga-Lake-Geauga-Ashtabula Inland-Medina-Summit-
Portage-Trumbull-Richland-Ashland-Wayne-Stark-Mahoning-Morrow-
Holmes-Knox-Ashtabula Lakeshore-Northern Erie-Southern Erie-
Crawford-
Including the cities of Lorain, Cleveland, Mentor, Chardon,
Jefferson, Medina, Akron, Ravenna, Warren, Mansfield, Ashland,
Wooster, Canton, Youngstown, Mount Gilead, Millersburg,
Mount Vernon, Ashtabula, Erie, Edinboro, and Meadville
723 PM EST Sun Feb 4 2018

...SLICK ROADS POSSIBLE THIS EVENING...

A cold front will move across the forecast area this evening. A
widespread 1 to 2 inches of snow is expected with the front.
Behind the front temperatures will fall quickly below freezing.
This may cause wet untreated surfaces to freeze. In addition
precipitation may begin as a brief period of freezing drizzle or
sleet. Be alert for slick road conditions and use caution if
traveling this evening.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

salt loaded,plow on, looks like at least a full salting run.now watching the game .good luck to all tonight .hope its not alot of freezing rain ,but i will take it ,would rather push some snow .


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Went from light drizzle to full on snow here. Truck's ready to roll! Everyone be safe out there tonight!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Light flurries and drizzle in Wooster. When did it switch in Mansfield?


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Light flurries and drizzle in Wooster. When did it switch in Mansfield?


Around 8-ish. Wife and I went out to pick up dinner and it was just drizzling. About 8:15 a friend of ours left and it was snowing and the roads were covered.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

ice just started here, hope it turns to snow fast. i got to go hit private road up a big hill, 1/2 time show over for me .


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Pic from our security cams:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Treated stuff starting to cover now. Sprinkle sprinkle sprinkle...


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

salted everything 2 times would of much rathered plowed , 8000.00 lb bagged salt by myself ..:weightlifter:.got home and my wife wanted me to go to the gym :laugh: . hope all did good .


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

5" from 4am-9am and only 2 complaints. I think that was a success.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 5" from 4am-9am and only 2 complaints. I think that was a success.[/QUOTE id say you were on top of your game ,sounds like you have some great help


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

young pup how did you and your friend jeff do. i hope jeff got to give them 3 e 60s i rebuilt for him a good solid run .


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

full salt run ,2 am to 10 am had help this round .


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks like an evening and morning of chasing puddles is in store.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Young pup not to many of the old guys on here anymore....... LOL


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Where did everyone go? I can’t find the thread on Facebook everyone is talking about.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

racer47 said:


> young pup how did you and your friend jeff do. i hope jeff got to give them 3 e 60s i rebuilt for him a good solid run .


Not sure how the heck I missed this? I honestly don't even remember if he put them on. LOL I remember him bringing them down to you. The past 9 months have been a blur. LOL


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

f250man said:


> Hey Young pup not to many of the old guys on here anymore....... LOL


Yep, most migrated to FB. Some disappeared and I think other have arrest warrants out for them. Just kidding on the last part. LOL


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyways, thought I would bring this back to the top since I see it is going to be getting colder next week finally. I am ready for the humidity to leave for awhile. It keeps messing with my hair.  Also wanted to see who was still around.


----------



## wildbillsnow (Feb 28, 2013)

I hear ya. Finally some cooler weather. Sick of the heat and humidity. Never could find the fb page people talk about.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

wildbillsnow said:


> I hear ya. Finally some cooler weather. Sick of the heat and humidity. Never could find the fb page people talk about.


The fb page is Ohio's Finest Land & Snow Warriors


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

checking in and gearing up. got a truck craft spreader for my dump insert this summer and ordered the 2105 karrier control and rhino harness this week .starting to build new shop and salt bin in next few weeks .sick of the heat also. ready for winter .i dont have facebook but might make up a site for my business for advertising,hear its the best ,glad to see your still in the game young pup,hope all has had a great summer .


----------



## wildbillsnow (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know young pup. I have a Facebook page or something like that. Boss lady handles it. Lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

racer47 said:


> checking in and gearing up. got a truck craft spreader for my dump insert this summer and ordered the 2105 karrier control and rhino harness this week .starting to build new shop and salt bin in next few weeks .sick of the heat also. ready for winter .i dont have facebook but might make up a site for my business for advertising,hear its the best ,glad to see your still in the game young pup,hope all has had a great summer .


It is going to feel cold this weekend. Go from a/c to the furnace.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

JP are we going to start an 18/19 snow thread


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

muffy189 said:


> JP are we going to start an 18/19 snow thread


We can. It doesn't matter to me I am game for whatever we want to do.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

What's up fellas? Possible snow coming towards the weekend. You guys getting ready? Will start a new thread tonight for this season.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

new thread has been started. Please close this out. Thanks. JP
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2018-2019-ohio-snow-ice-thread.174938/


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Young Pup said:


> new thread has been started. Please close this out. Thanks. JP
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2018-2019-ohio-snow-ice-thread.174938/


Thumbs Up


----------

